# 5ds Meltdown



## nda (May 25, 2018)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-05-25/photos-captured-by-nasa-camera-that-melted-at-rocket-launch/9798918
:'(


----------



## Don Haines (May 25, 2018)

Can’t even survive a rocket launch and a bush fire..... and Year’s ago I dropped one 100 feet onto a cement pad and it broke.... these cameras are obviously too belicate for real world use..... Canon is *******!


----------



## brad-man (May 26, 2018)

If that's not an argument against using lens hoods, I don't know what is...


----------

